# Search System only 3000 Results



## Kellion (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi,
i search for something special i love fight artworks and in furaffinity we have 17.000 Results, after 3000 i get this "offset out of bounds (offset=3024, max_matches=3000)" would be awesome to see the rest of 14.000 artworks 


i search for the word "fight"


----------



## luffy (Apr 14, 2019)

I have brought this up.


----------



## luffy (Apr 14, 2019)

Unfortunately, it looks like this is a purposeful feature to prevent slow downs.  You will have to refine your search with keywords or by using filtering.


----------



## FormerUser (Apr 15, 2019)

luffy said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like this is a purposeful feature to prevent slow downs.  You will have to refine your search with keywords or by using filtering.


This was hardcoded in the older days of FA. but yes the reason is still the same.


----------

